# Legacy ornamental mill (1200)



## steve104c (Dec 14, 2017)

Calling all Legacy Ornamental Mill owners. Need advice. Want to share what I know. Have a 1200. Sad to know can't get any more parts or accessories. Put retractable casters from Rockler on my unit. Fit perfectly. Lets communicate. Steve.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Steve and welcome. We've had numerous Legacy owners as members over the years. I'm just not sure if any are currently active. Are there specific issues you want to discuss?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

There are a couple of us left!


----------



## steve104c (Dec 14, 2017)

Doug , Want to do fluting on flat surface, face frame for a China cabinet. Have you done this and if so what jigs or accessories do I need to accomplish this on my LagacyMill? I have extra beams, the extruded aluminum, if need to construct something to hold the flat stock. Steve.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

All you need is a to make an MDF table that sits on top of the bed. All you have to do is make sure the stock is put in the same place for each piece, which means fence and stop on one end to register off of, just use scrap MDF screwed down.

You will use the stops on the X axis to set the length. You will use the Y axis to space your flutes, Z axis for depth.

There a few tips in this video that might help. I don't know if the old sales DVD from 'way back' is available on line, it had a lot of good tips and pointers. There are a couple more here hosted by Magnate.net, the source for ornamental milling bits http://www.magnate.net/Articles.asp?ID=252


----------



## Nick Sivkov (Nov 24, 2018)

Need help.
i have just received my Legacy 1000 Ornamental Mill. It took 3 years to ship it to Russia.
And one gear was missing. It was one of those "2X Gear Multiplier" and the gear with a lot of holes in a circle formation is missing. 

So my only idea is to create that part myself. 
Could you measure your gear and give me the dimensions\blueprint?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nick Sivkov said:


> Need help.
> i have just received my Legacy 1000 Ornamental Mill. It took 3 years to ship it to Russia.
> And one gear was missing. It was one of those "2X Gear Multiplier" and the gear with a lot of holes in a circle formation is missing.
> 
> ...



you might want to try this fellow Custom Gears- Legacy Ornamental Mills - The gear is actually 2 gears, one about 10 inches in diameter, one about 2.5 inches in diameter.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Andy Anderson from Legacy may still be able to provide parts. 1-800 279 4570


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kp91 said:


> Andy Anderson from Legacy may still be able to provide parts. 1-800 279 4570


this may complicate things but the owner is in Russa...


----------



## Nick Sivkov (Nov 24, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> this may complicate things but the owner is in Russa...


If there is an option to contact that supplier trough some sort of email, i would be really glad to make a request for that part.
There is a service - storage located in US, that storage receives packages and then redirect them to Russia itself.

So it won't be inconvenient for supplier to ship it.


----------

